# As a Cockapoo owner...



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

I am really curious as to what would be a must have product/item?

I am talking...

Bath products..Toys...Grooming Supplies (specific)...anything else you can think of!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

For my two it would be things like, the blanket/s they love to sleep on in the bedrooms, cooked chicken for treats! (& some cheese lol). Some chews to keep them entertained & quiet  Our Les Poochs brushes! & some scissors for the really bad matts lol.

Not sure what else, they're the main things we would need for our two!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

MY cockapoo!!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Great question! Mine are pet head grooming products and her flashing collar for the dark. Emma x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Deffinatly Hattie though ask me in week one of puppy ownership and answer may have been very different! Frankfurter treats very good to focus the mind, good friends to share puppy care and good outdoor space to let off steam!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A treat ball to put a meal into, provides a bit of brain fodder, rather than easy food straight from a bowl.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great thread! 

Mine would be my D-matting tool from PAH and frankfurter sausages. When I first got Daisy she turned her nose up at every treat but Frankfurters helped me turn a corner with her training! Who would have thought it?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> For my two it would be things like, the blanket/s they love to sleep on in the bedrooms, cooked chicken for treats! (& some cheese lol). Some chews to keep them entertained & quiet  Our Les Poochs brushes! & some scissors for the really bad matts lol.
> 
> Not sure what else, they're the main things we would need for our two!



Which Les Poochs brushes do you have? Thanks.


----------



## cockapoolove (Oct 4, 2011)

Great answers! As of now..I don't have my baby cockapoo! But, it's so great to get all of this wonderful information!

Can't wait for the big day!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

At this stage my clicker for having fun teaching the girls tricks.

Later by the sound of things it will be a product for mats......


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Which Les Poochs brushes do you have? Thanks.


Erm we got the red matt zapper one which is great 
& the green one (I think it's the medium one, there's a red soft but we didn't think that would be as good for Izzie's coat because it's really thick).

They're good brushes


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Her equafleece. Definately!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a few things actually ....but all practical stuff ...

Pet Head Products ...
Pigs Ears ...
Vetbed...
Barking Head Food ... 

Practical but needed in our house


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stag bars. Non-smelly and an excellent aid for teething.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the Dog Gone Smart crate pads even though Betty doesn't have a crate as these are great blankets and i have them on the sofa as they are waterproof so when she was little if she had any accidents or was sick it protected the sofa. Betty also knows that where these are on the sofa are where she can sit and if i put it on the floor she settles there too.

Other than that it would have to be a squeaky tennis ball as they keep Betty occupied for hours and work better than anything else to get her attention, i can distract her from her dinner by squeaking the ball!

x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My wahl storm clipper and grooming supplies. I'd die without them lol.

Chain martingales.  

My beloved treat bag.


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

for me it would be RocketDogs whistle which means i can let him off the lead with confidence as he responds everytime to it, even when playing with other dogs (advice from Embee). i hope i havent spoken to soon.......

and his fabric travel cot. since getting this he has been able to sleep in my room and travel safely in my parents car when they pick him up. this means they are able to go and get him at a drop of a hat if i need them to as i work.

i could not do without both of these.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Easi dri towel!!! It is the best thing ever - saves so much washing of towels and prevents matts.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

For me it has to be the different kong treat balls, I give pepper one each day to keep her occupied when I'm out. I have the ones to fill with soft fillings and ones for small hard treats that she has to push around to get the treats. Sometimes she gets her tea in one.
She loves her frisby and balls and I love the flinger so I don't have to bend down to pick it up.
Chicken, ham, cheese and doggie treats.
Brush-wise I use a ladies denman hairbrush followed by a slicker and my tropiclean shampoo I definitely wouldn't be without these.
I think that's all my essentials


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

A filled kong....so we can eat tea in peace
treat box...one shake and she comes from anywhere
brushes and toys.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

'for me it would be RocketDogs whistle' - I could do with one of those - Teddy's recall is not very good, I'm afraid


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Erm we got the red matt zapper one which is great
> & the green one (I think it's the medium one, there's a red soft but we didn't think that would be as good for Izzie's coat because it's really thick).
> 
> They're good brushes


Thanks for this, everyone is so helpful on here.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Easi dri towel!!! It is the best thing ever - saves so much washing of towels and prevents matts.


i got one of these today as i saw your post- now i just need a wet cockapoo.........


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Thanks for this, everyone is so helpful on here.


It's not a problem  Got to help out our fellow cockapoo owners! The brushes are brill 

& the easidry towel is amazing! We had to bath Poppy today after a walk & the towel almost completely dried all her hair on her back, brilliant


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I completely agree with the easi-dry towel, the vet bed, the matt splitter, the scissors and the kong, but for my poor, digestively challenged baby, I couldn't live without Natural Instinct food. It marked a major turning point for us, stress wise (for both of us!). Massive thanks to Helen (Dylansmum) for persuading me to give it a go.

Oh, and the indestructible rubber balls from Pets at Home. They bounce for miles and unlike tennis balls can't be ripped to shreds in five minutes.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Pigs ears! For a wonderful 30 minutes Vincent is completely concentrating on something so we can either sit down for a meal (he has the BIGGEST puppy dog eyes ever and it is so hard to resist!!) or play some games.


----------

